# Little Big Planet 2



## Synesthesia

Hi peeps,

Just a bit of gentle bragging! :D

Anyone interested in LBP2..

http://www.mediamolecule.com/blog/artic ... gplanet_2/

http://www.sibeliusblog.com/people/litt ... sy-to-use/


Ah - that feels good!

Cheers 

Paul


----------



## David Story

The team did a nice job, Thanks to all.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Congrats, Paul!


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Ian!


----------



## Lex

Congrats! 

alex


----------



## R. Soul

Awesome.
It's bound to be one of the biggest games in 2011 so that you are one of the main composers is indeed very cool. 

*jealous*


----------



## Patrick de Caumette

That's great, congrats!


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks guys! It was about 4-5 months work, I wrote over 30 tracks in the end. All sorts of different styles, and I even got to play a deliberately rubbish Steve Stevens style guitar solo! Luckily I don't play guitar very well so there was no risk of it being too good.. :D

I have to say they are the nicest company to work for, I had an absolute blast. ò  Ã   ¾2S  Ã   ¾2]  Ã   ¾3±  Ã   ¾3â  Ã   ¾4  Ã   ¾4


----------



## Stephan Lindsjo

A big congrats Paul!

/Stephan


----------



## Synesthesia

Thanks Stephan!


----------



## Joe S

This is so cool. I loved the first game. is the second game similar in it's Spanish influenced theme? Are the cues kind of quirky rock like the first? How is the game??
Is this a January release? Sorry for all the questions.


----------

